# Lyt pedalboards



## Francis Fargon (May 31, 2009)

Hi!
I was looking for a new pedalboard,cauz mine is basiclly cut out of STYROFOAM board about 2inch tick.Even if i gig about once a month sometime twice and much more during winter..when iam off the farm work,i never really gave $hit about pedalbords.But after seeing all of your stuff and how profesional it looked,i tought,hey! why dont you spoiled youreself,so i came across those pedalboard on the net:http://www.lytpedalboards.com/
Even if it cant not be worst then my homemade piece o shit,any input would be gladly welcome.BTW is that 1SPOT pedal power supply is good stuff??

Thanks

Frank:smile:


----------



## Francis Fargon (May 31, 2009)

Here's a pic of my present pedalboard...humm quality...quality man!








That's at THE BARN where i practice daily...pedals are subject to change without notice

Frank:smile:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey Frank,

Good to see you back - umm, I mean nice to meet you:smile:

I noticed when I was boards shopping than no boards are shown with the pedals plugged in. That small board from LYT for example has a bunch of pedals crammed onto it, but no cables. You lose a lot of space to cables. Also, look at power supply. Many boards come with a power supply build it, some are better than others. Read reviews on musicians friend etc.

If you're getting an external power supply, the VHT valvulator is king, the MXR brick is used a lot, 1 spot is good and the one I've seen most recently is the "Power All" 2000 mv adapter. If all your pedals are 9v with "boss type" adapters life is easy, when you start having different voltages and adapter types things get a little harder to accommodate.

BTW, love the barn.


----------



## joey_capps (Dec 23, 2008)

I also noticed that these board seem to sit flat on the floor, providing no room underneath for cabling, power supplies, etc. 

If you are changing pedals regularly, I think the Pedaltrain would be your best bet--everything is readily and easily accessible.

If you really wanted to spoil yourself, you could get a Custom Board, or you could go styling with Trailer Trash's or Pumaman's boards.

Disclaimer: I am not affiliated with any of these sites.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a LYT board and it has good and bad. There is plenty of space and you can fit a pedal power underneath. I like the layout, I like the shelf. I don't like the board is flimsy, I can't hide wires etc.

I would go with a pedal train in the future for sure.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I have had a Pedaltrain PT-2 in the past and currently have a PT Jr. The Pedaltrain boards are awesome. Very lightweight for their size and sturdy. They're a bit pricey, but I think they're worth it.

Like others have said, the slatted design allows for hiding cables and stuff, and the newer ones have a built-in mounting space and brackets for a Voodoo Labs Pedal Power, which is a nice touch. Also, the board is angled, which makes stepping on the pedals across the top really easy too.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

After using a flat cased board for years and years I decided to go with a Pedal Train when I down-sized recently... I gotta say, having the pedals on an angle sure makes it easier to tap the switches up on the second row; I wish my old board had been this accessible...


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I've dealt with the guy who runs Lyte pedalboards on eBay. Truthfully, he was a huge dick to me. Won't be dealing with him again. 

That said, the velcro he uses is extremely strong as advertised. I can lift my entire board (it weighs I dunno somewhere around 40lbs?) by one pedal.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

DeleriumTrigger said:


> I've dealt with the guy who runs Lyte pedalboards on eBay. Truthfully, he was a huge dick to me. Won't be dealing with him again.
> 
> That said, the velcro he uses is extremely strong as advertised. I can lift my entire board (it weighs I dunno somewhere around 40lbs?) by one pedal.


I got one off ebay also,but didnt recive it yet.The lyt32 model.Your not the first one who speak about him in a negative way.I didnt get it yet and i allready wish i took a PT.Good thing for the velcro tho.


----------



## Matsal535 (Apr 26, 2009)

I totally agree with Hollow on this one, Go for a pedal train. Solid as can be and way easier to re-sell if needed.


----------



## charad (May 19, 2010)

*Man i have to disagree*

I was reading thru some of these posts and I had to chime in to totally disagree. It sounds like a complete lytbash lol. I have that 32 board from lyt and for the price and the features I think it rocks. Anyone who is serious about their gear will have a case anyway the board sits in the lid. I pick up my entire board by the raised section daily and in my opinion its not flimsy. yeah the pT is made of metal...ever try to cut or drill metal? I drilled 2 holes in my tier supports to run cables...and My rig is SUPER tidy. I actually chose this board over the angled board for exactly that reason-- some of my pedals are already at an angle! lyt was like an inch or TWO lower to the ground and i though that was way better. SO yeah your PT will last forever but so will my lyt--AND i can customize it. I think some of u guys here work for PT. you must have caught that guy on a bad day...he gave me a 10% discount and chatted with me personally on the phone for 15 minutes about gear just for fun! I doubt very much he/they would be selling tons of boards if they sucked and he was a dick all the time you must have been a pain in the ass or something. I started using ebay like when it first started...and I have seen them (lyt) there ...thats gotta be like 10 years...


----------

